# Distance from Residence



## DTrain (Mar 16, 2005)

Do you have to be a certain distance away from your house or a house when deer hunting in Zone 2? I mean is it legal to step out your back door and shoot a deer for example?


----------



## wally-eye (Oct 27, 2004)

DTrain said:


> Do you have to be a certain distance away from your house or a house when deer hunting in Zone 2? I mean is it legal to step out your back door and shoot a deer for example?




It's legal to shoot out your windows in the house "if" there are no other issues with the safety zone of other homes in the area AND you have the proper hunter orange on.......... Your house is nothing but a big hunting shack.....


----------



## DTrain (Mar 16, 2005)

What is the safety zone distance around other homes that might be in the area?


----------



## wally-eye (Oct 27, 2004)

450 ft per the regulations "unless" you have permission from the affected party........


http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/forum/showthread.php?t=311085&highlight=safety+zones


----------

